

Margie Profet's Unfinished Symphony  - absconditus
http://weeklyscientist.blogspot.com/2009/04/margie-profets-unfinished-symphony.html

======
wallflower
Sadly, one of the finest articles to appear in the News.YC river has been
swamped by de rigeur articles on success, business, and such.

Thank you for posting this, absconditus. I was piqued because I thought music
- and it was in a way, Margie Profet was a composer of original ideas,
combining disparate but related ideas into a coherent, insightful whole.

